

Staples-is-now-selling-3d-printers - dfdfdf
http://techcrunch.com/2013/05/03/staples-is-now-selling-3d-printers/

======
ryanmcbride
It's really only big enough to make DnD figurines.

Fortunately that's exactly what I would use it for.

Pricey though.

